
Ask HN: What are your predictions for 2016? - csomar
Similar to the previous years. Let&#x27;s predict what will happen next year. Please use lists instead of paragraphs. This is open for any kind of predictions (tech, politics, finance...)<p>2015: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8822723<p>2014: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6994370<p>2013: none?<p>2012: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=3395201<p>2011: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1970023<p>2010: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1025681
======
AnimalMuppet
Very large numbers of people will be dis-satisfied with the results of the US
presidential election. (That one's a no-brainer.)

ISIS will succeed in two or three more semi-large-scale attacks in the west
(ten to hundreds dead, but not 1000+).

Optimism about deep learning will continue, but it will not revolutionize the
world within 2016.

The economy will continue to muddle through, neither exploding in growth nor
crashing through the floor.

Syria will continue to be a war zone. The peace process will not make
significant progress. However, NATO and Russia will not wind up in a nuclear
war.

------
hidflect
Hillary will win despite anemic turnout.

In accordance with the $3Million in donations she's received from Tata and
Infosys she will immediately move to increase the H-1B visa intake by 5x to
"allow American business to be more competitive"

An IT grass roots org will start a petition that draws 5 Million signatures to
oppose the move and it will be ignored.

20,000 newly unemployed US IT workers will vow never to back Hillary in 2020
and vote for Carly Fiorina instead.

------
cdoelling
Block chain is the new Big Data

Record high temperatures

Increased investment in VR

Majority of new businesses to be subscription based

Techno-conglomerates will invest in emerging countries to get them online

------
arrmn
There was a thread already a few days ago if you want to see other predictions
about tech
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10795296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10795296)

------
mohitmun
Google will become first company to reach $1 trillions valuation

~~~
hanniabu
Google or alphabet?

